# Transfère fichier iPad / PC



## Nitnerox (23 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

peut être que le sujet à déjà été traité, si c'est le cas, j'en suis désolé.

Voici mon problème :

-Je désire télécharger un fichier sur mon iPad avec le Wifi

-Plus tard, pouvoir récupérer ce fichier sur mon PC portable sans utiliser de connexion internet

Est ce que cela est possible ?

J'ai vu des exemples sur internet, mais il fallait forcement Jailbreak son iPad et cette solution ne me plait pas trop. Dernière chose, je ne peux pas installer de logiciel spécial sur mon PC portable car il appartient au boulot.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Lauange (24 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

L'ordi de mon boulot est hyper verrouillé et  j'arrive à utilise iTools. Utilise le pour transférer tes fichiers téléchargés.


----------



## lineakd (26 Novembre 2012)

@nitnerox, as tu la possibilité de créer un réseau ad hoc sans fil sur le "laptop" du boulot?


----------



## Nitnerox (27 Novembre 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @nitnerox, as tu la possibilité de créer un réseau ad hoc sans fil sur le "laptop" du boulot?



Oui je pense, ça donne accès à n'importe quel fichier téléchargé sur l'iPad ?


----------



## lineakd (27 Novembre 2012)

@nitnerox, je ne sais pas mais certaines applications (goodreader, photo manager pro, buzz player, etc...) permettent le transfert en wifi des fichiers entre l'ipad et l'ordi avec un simple navigateur.


----------



## doupold (27 Novembre 2012)

Pareil pour CineXplayer... dès lors que l'iPad et l'ordi sont sur le même réseau wifi.


----------

